# Trout Oasis



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

A creek flows very near to my home. This particular canyon holds many cherished memories for me. It's where I fell in love with fishing, so I like to pay it a visit every so often. It's like medicine for the soul 










I made a drive up here a couple weeks ago and decided I'd come back to find some of the brook trout. With the warmer weather, my plan was to drive as far up as I could, but en route I ran into this.










Bummer...the brookies would have to wait as they are usually further up the canyon where the road separates from the creek. However, I did find some rainbows that were eager to eat.










There really wasn't anything with much size, but the color of these fish made the trip more than worth it. It was great being the only one in the canyon.










I was mainly using a piece of worm on a small hook, but I recently started tying my own flies and wanted to try one. The fish below was taken on a small nymph I tied. First fish on my own fly....very cool feeling.










This guy fell victim to the worm










I made my way farther up the canyon, and came across this gem. What fisherman wouldn't drool over this!?










Needless to say, I had so much fun here










This next fish was super aggressive. I think I missed it 3 times before finally landing it. It's great fun to watch a trout come out of hiding and slam your offering. When I finally got it in I was blown away by the spots. It looked like it had a bad eye, but when I looked closer I noticed it was just spots....crazy










Crazy Eyes :shock:










I love this little oasis so near to home.



















Life is short, live it well


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous fish! 8) 

Welcome aboard jer!


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like a GREAT time.. Awsome post....

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! For a first post, this just raised the bar through the roof! Awesome post!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome last time I hit that area in the winter it was super slow but I always have a good time in the summer. Maybe I need to leave the auger at home one of these afternoons


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

Great shots! thanks for sharing


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures and a well thought out post.
Thanks for sharing and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like you had a blast! Those are some nice looking fish. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I think we all have those special places and tho they say you can't go home again but if you close your eyes and listen to the creek and the wind, you almost can. Thanks for reminding me. Welcome


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

BRAVO! Excellent first post.

Those rainbows are incredibly vibrant. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, those are some gorgeous rainbows. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

There is nothing like catching fish on something you made with your own hands, there is no looking back now. Welcome to the forum, great pics and report. I haven't fished that creek in a while even though it is close to my home too .


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words and warm welcome everyone!


----------

